# Shipbuilder Lists



## JOHN BAGE (Sep 26, 2006)

Does anyone have lists of ships with yard build numbers for Swan Hunter, Hawthorne Leslie and Vickers Armstrong please?
I am expanding my Shipyard website and would like to include the above mentioned shipyards.

Ship and Yard Photos for use on the website would also be very much appreciated.

Tyneside Shipyard website;- http://bagejohn.webspace.virginmedia.com/A Shipyard Index.htm

Wearside Shipyard website http://bagejohn.webspace.virginmedia.com/A Shipyard Index - Wearside.htm


----------



## ted nutt (Dec 4, 2008)

Morning John,the World Ship Society has a shipbuilder List section run by J Landels,it is extinsive.I think the cost is £0-10p per A4 sheet,details in WSS web site.
Ted


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

*SWAN HUNTER SHIPBUILDING Ltd and others*

Hello John,

I hope it will suit you perfectly. Here is a GREAT www of George Robinson:

http://www.teesbuiltships.co.uk/

It's free ...

Best greetings Rafal


----------



## JOHN BAGE (Sep 26, 2006)

Rafal Zahorski said:


> Hello John,
> 
> I hope it will suit you perfectly. Here is a GREAT www of George Robinson:
> 
> ...


I am looking for similar for the Tyne and Wear shipyards.


----------



## Rafal Zahorski (Jan 29, 2009)

Dear John,

Please contact George via his www. I am sure he is quite advanced in research on that "subject" too 

Best greetings Rafal


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

There already is an extensive Tyne coverage in the following website 

http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

BillH said:


> There already is an extensive Tyne coverage in the following website
> 
> http://www.tynebuiltships.co.uk


Bill,

Is there any way of communicating with that site? I can't find any email address and have some information that I can offer.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Ron Stringer said:


> Bill,
> 
> Is there any way of communicating with that site? I can't find any email address and have some information that I can offer.


Sorry Ron, I was unaware that there was no given site contact method.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

BillH said:


> Sorry Ron, I was unaware that there was no given site contact method.


It's not your fault Bill. I couldn't find any contact details and just wondered if I had overlooked something. I can provide details on one of the ships where there is currently no information and was going to send an email to the person running the site.


----------

